# a surprise kid



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

who'd a thunk it.!!!
Saturday night around 12 pm there was lots of hollering at the barn.. nobody that I knew of was due for delivering.. so I figgured someone was upside down or stuck in something..
went out and a Visiting doe had given birth to a single buckling..I checked the calendar and we figgered she was just bred right before we brought her home..
he looks just like his sire too.. we named him Bingo to go with the set of triplets that were named for games,, Twister, Yahtzee and Jenga..
Mom was developing a small bag so we knew she was pregnant but since I've had no experience with single births it was a real surprise..
took him yesterday and had him disbudded..with his bloodlines.. and if he clears on the cl we may keep him intact and sell him later on..who knows..we're still keeping our fingers crossed here..
Momma and her mom were here while awaiting transport back to their owners ,, net working ,,
so far they have not developed abcesses and we are gonna wait to see how things progress..
Speck, and Nutmeg are pregnant and Benilli's mom thats the doe that gave birth Saturday may also be pregnant..
the last time hubby was in it rained the whole three days and we coudnt get pics done.. hopefully it wont be that bad when he comes in this trip and I can get some posted..
I hate waiting..


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

Good luck on that!!
:kidblack:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute names and what a nice surprise. Good luck on the cl stuff!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow....congrats on the new Buckling....hope it all goes well.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Glad to hear you got a good surprise for a change. Will keep fingers crossed it keeps getting better. :hi5: ray: 

Gina


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like a nice little guy and that is great that all went well. Looking forward to seeing some pictures!


----------

